# New Tartan 3700('02) Owner



## 02VETTE (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, new to us. Brought it back to lake Ontario from Stamford CT this past summer via the Hudson and Erie Barge Canal. It was a great trip to say the least. Have lot of projects in mind this winter. One of which I'm need advise on is taking out the sump for the head sinks and going to a thru hull so any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet!

Best to start a separate thread to ask for input on your questions.

Let's see some pictures of your boat. You'll neet 10 posts to do that. 8 to go.

David


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

If you are going to cut a new thru hull just be doubly sure to properly cut back and epoxy the core, and well back the fitting...get a real good how-to and follow it very carefully...any cut into a cored hull needs to be treated with extra care.


----------



## 02VETTE (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks,
I'm going to email the factory to get their reaction. Not entirely sure why they choose the sump idea as it requires a regular flush to avoid odor's.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

02VETTE said:


> Thanks,
> I'm going to email the factory to get their reaction. Not entirely sure why they choose the sump idea as it requires a regular flush to avoid odor's.


It sounds like you have a "gray water" tank. There was a lot of talk a few years back about banning even gray water discharge in certain areas (Newport/R.I. is one area that comes to mind). It may be that they decided to anticipate this potential headache for owners and came up with a grey water holding tank/sump that could be discharged via a bilge or macerator pump or pumped out at the deck?


----------

